# Alguien (en femenino)



## inib

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: 
*alguien *


pron. indef. que designa vagamente a una o varias personas:
si llega alguien, avísame.
♦ Si va acompañado de un adjetivo, este debe ir en m. sing., y el verbo en 3.ª pers. sing.:
alguien inteligente lo descubrirá.
El diccionario claramente afirma que el adjetivo que acompaña a la palabra _alguien_ debe ir en masculino. Pero...
...si quiero dar a entender/hacer hincapié en que sé que se trata de una mujer, pero no sé cuál (o no quiero revelar su identidad), ¿sería aceptable, en vuestra opinion, decir _"Alguien está enfadad*a*_"?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

inib said:


> _"Alguien está enfadad*a*_"?


Hola inib, a mí me suena muy raro, pero tal vez se acepte, no sé.
Me parecería mejor con _alguna_.

PD: es adjetivo, no adje*c*tivo.


----------



## inib

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Hola inib, a mí me suena muy raro, pero tal vez se acepte, no sé.
> Me parecería mejor con _alguna_.
> 
> PD: es adjetivo, no adje*c*tivo.


 Gracias de nuevo por tu valorada opinión. 
PD: He corregido el desliz. Gracias también por señalarlo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

inib said:


> Gracias de nuevo por tu valorada opinión.


Bueno, mujer, si me lo dices así voy a intervenir en todos tus hilos


----------



## vante04

Alguien es una término muy general, el cual no va dirigido a ninguna persona directamente. simplemente es alguien, no se identifica a la persona es muy impersonal.


----------



## inib

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Bueno, mujer, si me lo dices así voy a intervenir en todos tus hilos


 ¡Ojalá!


----------



## Birke

"Alguien está enfadado", o "alguna está enfadada".

Estando ella delante, bien puedes decir: "aquí alguien está enfadado, y no voy a señalar a ninguna", remarcando bien esta última "a" y mirando a la vez a la interfecta  para que no queden dudas.


----------



## mirx

Lo que dice Birke. Es muy común que si estoy junto a mi novia, la hago enojar y luego le remato con: _mmm, parece que alguien está enfadada.  _A mí me parece común y útil para el propósito; obviamente aquí la identidad de la susodicha es más que evidente.


----------



## inib

Pero, Mirx, me parece que no dices lo mismo que Birke, y la mayoría. Birke habla de *alguna* y tú de *alguien.* Pero me alegro mucho de oír otra opinión, y de así constatar que mi pregunta no era del todo ridícula. Gracias.


----------



## jmx

Si "alguien" se refiere a una sola persona que es mujer o a una persona de un grupo de mujeres, "¿alguien está enfadada?" me parece la única opción posible.


----------



## Lurrezko

A mí también me suena natural _alguien está enfadada_ cuando se habla de una mujer o un grupo de mujeres.

Saludos


----------



## Saúl Ortega

A mí no me suena ni bien ni mal...  Me mantengo neutral.  Pero yo evitaría decirlo, y, como ya han dicho, también preferiría usar «alguna».

Aunque sí me suena muy bien la expresión en el ejemplo de mirx, puesto que es una de esas frases en que quiero "evidenciar" a alguien de una manera "obvia", pero "disimulada" y a manera de chiste.


----------



## Serafín33

Estoy también de acuerdo con "alguien está enfadada". "Alguna está enfadada" también es posible, pero usaría eso cuando me refiero a una mujer en particular dentro de un grupo, no mientras que "alguien está enfadada" "separa" a las mujeres, si me doy a entender...


----------



## Filimer

¿Qué piensan del título de la película "Alguien mató a su marido"? Se supone que el marido es de "alguien".

A mí me confunde, ya que creo que "alguien" es el asesino, y la esposa es una persona diferente.


----------



## inib

Saúl Ortega said:


> A mí no me suena ni bien ni mal...  Me mantengo neutral.  Pero yo evitaría decirlo, y, como ya han dicho, también preferiría usar «alguna».
> 
> Aunque sí me suena muy bien la expresión en el ejemplo de mirx, puesto que es una de esas frases en que quiero "evidenciar" a alguien de una manera "obvia", pero "disimulada" y a manera de chiste.


 Gracias a *todos*, aunque responda al correo de Saúl. Sí, pregunté si era posible si quería hacer hincapié en lo de la mujer. Eso es lo que quieres decir con "evidenciar", "obvia" etc ¿no? Y a la vez, "disimulada" y a manera de chiste porque la gramática es dudosa ¿cierto?


----------



## inib

Y ¿son cosas mías, o el empleo de "*alguna*" despersonifica un poco a la susodicha? ¿Puede resultar algo despectivo?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

inib said:


> Gracias a *todos*, aunque responda al correo de Saúl. Sí, pregunté si era posible si quería hacer hincapié en lo de la mujer. Eso es lo que quieres decir con "evidenciar", "obvia" etc ¿no? Y a la vez, "disimulada" y a manera de chiste porque la gramática es dudosa ¿cierto?


A lo que me refiero es que, al menos en Colombia (o al menos en Bogotá, no sé), son muy comunes expresiones como las siguientes:



 Me pregunto quién *fui* el que dejó la llave abierta. (reconozco mi error de una manera humilde y chistosa)
 Me va a *tocó* hacerlo a mí, ya que tú no vendrás. (no hay nada qué hacer, tendré que hacerlo yo)

Como ves, estoy "evidenciando" de una manera obvia (y chistosa) al responsable. Lo mismo se aplica a la frase de mirx:



_mmm, parece que alguien está *enfadada*._

La está evidenciando a ella, pues sólo están él y ella.


----------



## Serafín33

Filimer said:


> ¿Qué piensan del título de la película "Alguien mató a su marido"? Se supone que el marido es de "alguien".
> 
> A mí me confunde, ya que creo que "alguien" es el asesino, y la esposa es una persona diferente.


También podría referirse a alguna mujer en particular que mató a su propio marido. Esta otra interpretación es como si dijeras "alguna de estas mujeres mató a su marido", aunque tu interpretación también va.


inib said:


> Y ¿son cosas mías, o el empleo de "*alguna*"  despersonifica un poco a la susodicha? ¿Puede resultar algo  despectivo?


No, la palabra no es despectiva por sí misma. Para  eso podrías decir "alguna maldita (mujer) está enfadada", o para incluir una mala palabra como una forma más obscena/ruda, "alguna puta (mujer) está enfadada" (insultándola como prostituta), etcétera.


----------



## inib

Gracias, Neqitan. No me faltan ideas para desacreditar a la mujer, pero no era mi intención. Sólo quería asegurarme de que el empleo de "alguna" no lo hiciera sin querer. Es que me suena un poco a "una cualquiera".


----------



## poetpenpassion

¡Hola! Me contesta  www.elcastellano.org/consultas.php :

"Los pronombres indefinidos se emplean normalmente con género masculino: un alguien, un don nadie. Así, en el ejemplo consultado lo habitual sería decir: Alguien está enfadado, aunque ese alguien pueda ser una persona de sexo feminino. No obstante, se dan formas como la consultada, especialmente si se desea indicar de forma expresa el sexo del referente, con cierta intención irónica."

Saludos. Yelena.


----------



## inib

poetpenpassion said:


> ¡Hola! Me contesta www.elcastellano.org/consultas.php :
> 
> "Los pronombres indefinidos se emplean normalmente con género masculino: un alguien, un don nadie. Así, en el ejemplo consultado lo habitual sería decir: Alguien está enfadado, aunque ese alguien pueda ser una persona de sexo feminino. No obstante, se dan formas como la consultada, especialmente si se desea indicar de forma expresa el sexo del referente, con cierta intención irónica."
> 
> Saludos. Yelena.


 Gracias, Yelena. Esta respuesta coincide con varias de las otras recibidas. La ironía  (y no el hincapié) justifica muchas cosas que la gramática no acepta.


----------



## RIU

Pues a mi me chirría hasta el pirolo. En fin Pilarín...


----------



## capitas

inib said:


> Y ¿son cosas mías, o el empleo de "*alguna*" despersonifica un poco a la susodicha? ¿Puede resultar algo despectivo?


Creo que  para mí, si no despectivo/peyorativo (que con la entonación adecuada podría ser), si que le veo que a veces puede tener connotaciones negativas, aunque no necesariamente.



aldonzalorenzo said:


> Bueno, mujer, si me lo dices así voy a intervenir en todos tus hilos


 
¡Jesús María y José!¡Dios nos libre!
Inib, ten cuidado. ¿ Te imaginas que ALGUIEN lo cumpliera?


Yo a mis hijas les digo cariñosamente "Eh, que alguien tiene cara de mala (mirándola a ella y riendo).


----------



## inib

Gracias Riu y Capitas por vuestras respectivas opiniones. Y Capitas, ¡¡¡yo encantada de que *ese/esa* _alguien_ lo cumpla.!!!


----------



## Namarne

inib said:


> Y a la vez, "disimulada" y a manera de chiste porque la gramática es dudosa ¿cierto?


Exacto. Gramaticalmente es incorrecto (suena mal, por algo llama la atención nada más leerlo), pero puede ser un recurso para decirlo con ironía, desenfado, familiaridad...


----------



## inib

Gracias, Namarne. Me ha quedado claro que es incorrecto, pero que se podría llegar a emplear (como tantas otras incorrecciones) para llamar la atención. Tengo que señalar que la cita sabia que pones tú es de Saúl Ortega, no mía.


----------



## Erreconerre

inib said:


> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
> *alguien *
> 
> 
> pron. indef. que designa vagamente a una o varias personas:
> si llega alguien, avísame.
> ♦ Si va acompañado de un adjetivo, este debe ir en m. sing., y el verbo en 3.ª pers. sing.:
> alguien inteligente lo descubrirá.
> El diccionario claramente afirma que el adjetivo que acompaña a la palabra _alguien_ debe ir en masculino. Pero...
> ...si quiero dar a entender/hacer hincapié en que sé que se trata de una mujer, pero no sé cuál (o no quiero revelar su identidad), ¿sería aceptable, en vuestra opinion, decir _"Alguien está enfadad*a*_"?


 
_Alguien_ es un indefinido. Y si sabemos que se trata de personas cuyo sexo es conocido, deja de ser un indefinido.
Por  eso me parece absurdo conocer que se trata de una persona de sexo femenino y seguir usando el indefinido.
_Alguien _se utiliza como masculino por razones gramaticales, no porque se sepa que se trata de un hombre o de una mujer. Porque si  se sabe deja de ser indefinido.


----------



## torrebruno

> _Alguien se utiliza como masculino por razones gramaticales, no porque se sepa que se trata de un hombre o de una mujer. Porque si se sabe deja de ser indefinido_


Hasta que llegue alguna ministra del ramo...


----------



## Filimer

Erreconerre said:


> Por  eso me parece absurdo conocer que se trata de una persona de sexo femenino y seguir usando el indefinido.
> _Alguien _se utiliza como masculino por razones gramaticales, no porque se sepa que se trata de un hombre o de una mujer. Porque si  se sabe deja de ser indefinido.


Pero muchas veces se puede saber el sexo, como en un convento. A mí no me suena gramatical la frase "alguien en el convento está muy enojado" y tampo me parece forzoso decir "alguna en el convento está muy enojada".

Otro ejemplo: "alguien está embarazada" aparece 74.500 veces en Google contra "alguien está embarazado" solo 29 veces.


----------



## inib

Filimer said:


> Pero muchas veces se puede saber el sexo, como en un convento. A mí no me suena gramatical la frase "alguien en el convento está muy enojado" y tampo me parece forzoso decir "alguna en el convento está muy enojada".
> 
> Otro ejemplo: "alguien está embarazada" aparece 74.500 veces en Google contra "alguien está embarazado" solo 29 veces.


Filimer, me encanta tu ejemplo de "alguien está embarazado/-a". Mucho mejor y más claro que el mío.
¿Qué concluimos, entonces? ¿Que el 99,96108% de los usuarios de Google son irónicos, o que hablan mal el castellano?


----------



## torrebruno

inib said:


> ¿Qué concluimos, entonces? ¿Que el 99,96108% de los usuarios de Google son irónicos, o que hablan mal el castellano?


 Lo segundo, lo segundo...


----------



## jmx

O que los académicos son analfabetos...


----------



## Bloodsun

Justo el otro día yo andaba con la misma duda. Surgió cuando, inconscientemente, escribí "ella era alguien digna de confianza", y al releerlo me quedé perpleja. Me salió natural, pero me quedé pensando al respecto, pues no me convencía del todo ese *alguien femenino*, y sin embargo tampoco me cerraba el *alguien masculino* en ese caso.

Finalmente, consulté en el DPD, y encontré esto:


> alguien. Pronombre indefinido que significa ‘alguna persona’: _Alguien me dijo que ya no vivías aquí_. Solo se usa en esta forma, que g*ramaticalmente es masculina singular*: _Alguien desconocido preguntó por ti_ (no *alguien desconocida). No admite complementos partitivos: alguien de vosotros, alguien de los asistentes; en estos casos debe emplearse el indefinido alguno: alguno de vosotros, algunos de los asistentes. Sin embargo, sí admite complementos precedidos de la preposición de que simplemente delimitan o restringen la denotación del indefinido: «Era menester que alguien de su familia fuese a recogerlo» (González Dios [Méx. 1999]).



Es decir que, gramaticalmente, es masculino. Usarlo como femenino (en casos como "ella era alguien digna de confianza") no es más que un mal uso; una cruza entre "*ella* era *digna* de confianza" y "ella era *alguien digno* de confianza". "Digno" -masculino- choca con "digna" -femenino- y, por una cuestión de concordancia, pasamos todo a femenino: "alguien digna de confianza". Olvidando que, en realidad, alguien es un pronombre *indefinido*, y que por tanto "alguien digno" no necesariamente debe ser un hombre.

Después de reflexionar todo esto, opté por cambiar mi oración impremeditada, ajustando el alguien al masculino: "ella era alguien digno de confianza". Es cuestión de acostumbrarme a pensarlo y decirlo así, recordándome, siempre que me suene raro, que ese "digno" no está concordando con "ella" sino con "alguien".

Bueno, espero que a alguien le sirvan mis conclusiones.


Saludos.


----------



## Serafín33

No. Me niego _rotundamente_ a aceptar que "alguien" solo puede ser de género masculino. En verdad que hay situaciones como el embarazo en el que es obvio que la palabra tiene referencia femenina, y por lo tanto los adjetivos van a mostrar concordancia con las formas femeninas. 

¿Dónde está el buzón de sugerencias de la RAE? Apuesto que un estudio con un corpus de literatura en español daría los mismos resultados que la búsqueda de Google de Flimer. Se me ocurre que simplemente se les olvidó a los académicos que escribieron el DPD incluir estas situaciones, errar humano es...

Me niego a acostumbrarme a errores como "alguien está embarazado" (excepto en el caso de que hablemos de caballitos de mar personificados ).


----------



## Namarne

Bloodsun said:


> ..."alguien digno" no necesariamente debe ser un hombre.
> (...)
> Bueno, espero que a alguien le sirvan mis conclusiones.


----------



## RIU

Neqitan said:


> Me niego a acostumbrarme a errores como "alguien está embarazado" (excepto en el caso de que hablemos de caballitos de mar personificados ).



En efecto, creo que deberías decir: ¿Alguna está embarazada?


----------



## Erreconerre

Filimer said:


> Pero muchas veces se puede saber el sexo, como en un convento. A mí no me suena gramatical la frase "alguien en el convento está muy enojado" y tampo me parece forzoso decir "alguna en el convento está muy enojada".
> 
> Otro ejemplo: "alguien está embarazada" aparece 74.500 veces en Google contra "alguien está embarazado" solo 29 veces.


 

"Alguien en el convento está muy enojado" a mí también me suena bastante raro. Casi como decir "alguien con cabello largo, caderas amplias, cintura estrecha, rostro de princesa, que tiene nombre de mujer y ha parido cuatro hijos está muy enojado".

Y como ésta puede haber muchas. Que muy raramente se utilizan.


----------



## _SantiWR_

inib said:


> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
> *alguien *
> 
> 
> pron. indef. que designa vagamente a una o varias personas:
> si llega alguien, avísame.
> ♦ Si va acompañado de un adjetivo, este debe ir en m. sing., y el verbo en 3.ª pers. sing.:
> alguien inteligente lo descubrirá.
> El diccionario claramente afirma que el adjetivo que acompaña a la palabra _alguien_ debe ir en masculino. Pero...
> ...si quiero dar a entender/hacer hincapié en que sé que se trata de una mujer, pero no sé cuál (o no quiero revelar su identidad), ¿sería aceptable, en vuestra opinion, decir _"Alguien está enfadad*a*_"?



Yo no lo uso ni nunca lo oí en femenino para el caso que comentas. Sólo usaría una de estas:

_¿Alguien está enfadado?_ (general)
_¿Alguna está enfadada?_ (grupo de mujeres)
_¿Alguno está enfadado?_ (grupo de hombres)


Santiago.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Filimer said:


> Pero muchas veces se puede saber el sexo, como en un convento. A mí no me suena gramatical la frase "alguien en el convento está muy enojado" y tampo me parece forzoso decir "alguna en el convento está muy enojada".
> 
> Otro ejemplo: "alguien está embarazada" aparece 74.500 veces en Google contra "alguien está embarazado" solo 29 veces.



Es curioso que se use tanto, a mí desde luego no me suena nada bien. Quizás sea un uso regional. Yo en la mayoría de los casos que ahí aparecen usaría 'una mujer' y no alguien: cuando una mujer está embarazada ocurre tal y cual, y en preguntas usaría alguna: ¿alguna está embarazada?

Creo que en una ocasión ví escrito en la consulta de un dentista una especie de aviso que contenía la frase 'si alguien está embarazada...'. Me sonó como que la persona que lo escribió pretendía parecer formal e incurrió en un error gramatical, el típico caso de alguien que intenta escribir mejor de lo que sabe.  En la zona en la que vivo la gente de a pie dice 'si alguna está embarazada...', y no se equivoca.


----------



## clares3

_SantiWR_ said:


> Yo en la mayoría de los casos que ahí aparecen usaría 'una mujer' y no alguien


La desgraciadamente fallecida reina madre de Inglaterra, que se conservó en ginebra hasta los 101 años, cuando se le vaciaba la copa solía decir irónicamente "aquí hay una que está seca", no "aquí hay alguien que está seca" 
Opto por el alguna, una, una mujer... La ambigüedad se rompe cuando sabemos que hablamos de una mujer y ya el "alguien" no pega.


----------



## RIU

clares3 said:


> La desgraciadamente fallecida reina madre de Inglaterra, que se conservó en ginebra hasta los 101 años, cuando se le vaciaba la copa solía decir irónicamente "aquí hay una que está seca", no "aquí hay alguien que está seca"
> Opto por el alguna, una, una mujer... La ambigüedad se rompe cuando sabemos que hablamos de una mujer y ya el "alguien" no pega.



¿Hablaba en cristiano? ¡Vaya lujo!


----------



## blasita

El cuantificador ´alguien´ concuerda habitualmente en masculino con los adjetivos que lo modifica. No obstante oirás el femenino, Inib, y está documentado. Se dan casos en los que no se da tal modificación (todo de la NGLE): "_... sin embargo, que alguien necesitada de compañía se encuentre con él ..." (Cifuentes, Esmeralda).

Por ejemplo, si se elige el femenino en esta construcción se entiende que se habla solo de mujeres: Y deja ya tanto fingimiento que algo malo pasa en Granada y alguien de las que estamos aquí nos vende (Martín Recuerda, Arrecogías).

Solamente he intentado ayudarte, Inib. No estoy más en este foro porque sé que hay muchos más foreros que saben mucho más que yo. 

Saludos a todos.

Edito: Lo siento, no he visto muchísimos comentarios anteriores antes de escribir el mío._


----------



## Birke

En ese texto de Martín Recuerda no veo problema, creo que no es el mismo caso.

Pero por más ejemplos de "alguien embarazada" o "alguien enfadada" que registre Google, me sigue pareciendo rarísimo. 
Tampoco mi madre puede ser otra cosa que una mujer, y jamás se me ocurriría decir:
-Mi madre es alguien importantísima para mí.


----------



## Filimer

Por alguna razón concuerdo con Google con la frase "alguien está embarazada", y en cambio acepto (mi, tu, su, el) "personaje está embarazado" (sólo 32 veces en Google) y rechazo por no gramatical (mi, tu, su, el) "personaje está embarazada" (2150 veces en Google).


----------



## Filimer

_SantiWR_ said:


> Filimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> "alguien está embarazada" aparece 74.500 veces en Google [99,96%] contra "alguien está embarazado" solo 29 veces.[0,04%]
> 
> 
> 
> Es curioso que se use tanto, a mí desde luego no me suena nada bien. Quizás sea un uso regional.
Click to expand...

Internet hay en todo el mundo. Limitándonos a páginas de España me da un 99.77% de personas equivocadas.

PD: en pocos días la frase "alguien está embarazado" subió de 29 veces en Google a 3.110 y el porcentaje de 0.04% a 3.85%.


----------



## kreiner

Como ya han citado la NGLE, me limitaré a transcribir lo que pone: "Con _alguien_ y _nadie_ predomina en los textos la concordancia en masculino, pero se documentan también las combinaciones con femenino, que se consideran igualmente correctas".


----------



## inib

¡Ay! Por favor. ¿Por qué se me ocurren a mí estas preguntas? Abrí un hilo que con pocas respuestas quedó claro, clarísimo. Pero luego empezaron las "contra-opiniones".
Os agradezco un montón a TODOS vuestras contribuciones, de verdad, y he tomado nota de cada postura.
Lo que creo que  ha quedado demostrado es que si lo digo con la correcta entonación, en las circunstancias adecuadas,(¡y si lo pudiera decir sin rastro de acento!), la mayoría no me tacharía de extranjera si soltase naturalmente "alguien está enojad*a*. 
¿Voy bien?


----------



## _SantiWR_

Filimer said:


> Internet hay en todo el mundo. Limitándonos a páginas de España me da un 99.77% de personas equivocadas.
> 
> PD: en pocos días la frase "alguien está embarazado" subió de 29 veces en Google a 3.110 y el porcentaje de 0.04% a 3.85%.



Ya, pero es que lo estás comparando con una frase sin sentido como 'alguien está embarazado'. Yo diría:

_¿Alguna (mujer) está embarazada?_

Eso da más de un 0.23%


Santiago.


----------



## utrerana

Vamos a ver si lo he entendido todo, porque llevo cuatro horas ya leyendo esto. Yo, que soy realmente torpe me digo a mí misma:
Con "alguien" predomina la concordancia con el masculino, pero dependerá del contexto y de quién habla el entender si es masculo o femenino. Es eso ¿no?
Es que estamos rizando el rizo! No me gustaría a mí que me explicaran así porque no entendería una papa.
¡Si es que a veces parecemos los pequeños larousses!
¡Ah! y como bien dice torrebruno, todo será así hasta que aparezca alguna ministra/o y cambie el asunto, queridos miembros miembras! jajajajajajaja!
¡Un saludito foreros!


----------



## Filimer

_SantiWR_ said:


> Ya, pero es que lo estás comparando con una frase sin sentido como 'alguien está embarazado'.


Pero si aceptamos "mi personaje está embarazado", que tiene perfecto sentido, deberíamos aceptar "alguien está embarazado".


----------



## Bloodsun

Bueno, aunque este hilo es acerca de *alguien*, veo que hay mucha discusión acerca del embarazo. Parece que hay quienes piensan que no tiene sentido una frase como: "alguien está embarazado". Si me permiten, vamos a reivindicar el completo significado de la palabra.

Del DRAE: 
*embarazo.*
1. m. Impedimento, dificultad, obstáculo.
2. m. Estado en que se halla la hembra gestante.
3. m. Encogimiento, falta de soltura en los modales o en la acción.

*embarazar.*
(Del port. o leon. embaraçar, der. de baraça, lazo, quizá voz de or. celta; cf. irl. ant. barr, copete).
1. tr. Impedir, estorbar, retardar algo.
2. tr. Dejar encinta a una mujer.

Del DUE: 
*embarazado, -a* Participio de "embarazar[se]". adj. Cohibido: "Está embarazado delante de ti". ("de": "de su primer hijo, de seis meses, de su marido") adj. y n. f. Se aplica a la mujer que lleva en su seno un hijo. *Embarazo.

*embarazar *(del antig. "baraca", lazo, ¿de or. célt.?) 
 1 tr. Dificultar o *impedir una cosa, o el movimiento, la actividad o el desenvolvimiento de alguien: "Un vestido que no embarace los movimientos del niño". prnl. Quedar dificultado o impedido en un movimiento o actividad. Desembarazar. 
 2 tr. Hacer que alguien se sienta cohibido o turbado. prnl. Cohibirse, turbarse. 
 3 tr. Dejar encinta a una mujer. *Embarazo. prnl. Quedar encinta una mujer. *Concebir. 

Claramente, el participio de embarazar puede ir en femenino o en masculino. De modo que tanto una mujer puede estar embarazada, como un hombre embarazado. Considerando que el pronombre alguien es indefinido (y eso no se puede negar, miren el artículo del DPD, o cualquier diccionario), entonces es lo correcto decir siempre: "alguien está embarazado".

De ahí a que sea lo más normal decir "alguien está embarazada", no quiere decir que sea correcto gramaticalmente.


Saludos.


----------



## kreiner

Bloodsun said:


> De ahí a que sea lo más normal decir "alguien está embarazada", no quiere decir que sea correcto gramaticalmente.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Según el texto de la Nueva Gramática que cité más arriba, se acepta el femenino. Eso no quiere decir que se deba usar preceptivamente el femenino.

Saludos.


----------



## poetpenpassion

¡Hola! Disculpen, pero yo creo que con el ejemplo de "alguien esta embarazada" no vale, porque embarazadas pueden estarlas solamente las mujeres. Un hombre no puede estar embarazado... Y si se trata del embarazo como de dificultad yo creo que no se puede decir:"Alguien estA embarazada" en el sentido ironico. Yelena.


----------



## vante04

Yo también comparto que  diría:

_ ¿Alguna (mujer) está embarazada?_


----------



## blasita

> ¡Ay! Por favor. ¿Por qué se me ocurren a mí estas preguntas? Abrí un hilo que con pocas respuestas quedó claro, clarísimo. Pero luego empezaron las "contra-opiniones".
> Os agradezco un montón a TODOS vuestras contribuciones, de verdad, y he tomado nota de cada postura.
> Lo que creo que ha quedado demostrado es que si lo digo con la correcta entonación, en las circunstancias adecuadas,(¡y si lo pudiera decir sin rastro de acento!), la mayoría no me tacharía de extranjera si soltase naturalmente "alguien está enojada.



Pues porque tus preguntas son muy interesantes, por eso la cantidad de respuestas.  Creo que gramaticalmente ha quedado claro, y mi uso personal no es ´alguien´ + femenino, pero como bien han dicho otros foreros, opino que dependerá de la situación y de las palabras que vayan con ese ´alguien´ para que sea posible.

Saludos.


----------



## inib

blasita said:


> Pues porque tus preguntas son muy interesantes, por eso la cantidad de respuestas. Creo que gramaticalmente ha quedado claro, y mi uso personal no es ´alguien´ + femenino, pero como bien han dicho otros foreros, opino que dependerá de la situación y de las palabras que vayan con ese ´alguien´ para que sea posible.
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias, de nuevo, Blasita, por tu opinión y por tu resumen imparcial.


----------



## Filimer

Bloodsun said:


> Claramente, el participio de embarazar puede ir en femenino o en masculino. De modo que tanto una mujer puede estar embarazada, como un hombre embarazado. Considerando que el pronombre alguien es indefinido (y eso no se puede negar, miren el artículo del DPD, o cualquier diccionario), entonces es lo correcto decir siempre: "alguien está embarazado".


Borré lo que no se ajusta a la biología (por el momento), lo que no invalida el argumento. Propongo una nueva frase, recomendable de acuerdo al DPD: "cuando alguien está embarazado de trillizos su útero tiene un tamaño desmesurado". Reemplazar embarazado por embarazada es un error de acuerdo a la gramática tradicional.


----------

